# New Generation 4 Glock 22



## punisher73 (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/2009/10/29/gen-4-glock-a-look-at-the-new-features/







The RTF (rough textured frame) has been tweaked since alot of complaints were made that it wore through clothing too quickly.  I really like my Glock and I'm excited to upgrade my duty pistol with the new backstraps to get a better fit.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 23, 2010)

I've seen'em and handled them. I find they fit me best with NO added backstrap! Interesting recoil spring to.

I'm sure they are fine guns and if I was in the market for a new Glock and the 22 model was the size I needed, it would be the pick. And many a cop and guard would be wise to pick it.

Deaf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 24, 2010)

I am thrilled with my current one so no need to upgrade here!


----------



## searcher (Feb 24, 2010)

If I were in the market for a new Glock, I would consider one.     But for me, 3 at home is enough for right now.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 24, 2010)

Me to guys. I'm totaly satisfied with my Glocks as-is.

Now of they would make it in some revolutionary round that hits like a .44 magnum, kicks like a .22, holds dozens of rounds, and is light as a feather I might really think about trading! But no gunmaker has such goodies.

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 25, 2010)

If I were a Glock person, this'd be very interesting. But I have specific personal criteria that Glocks don't meet ( There are those who believe that having either a mag disconnect or an external safety is a tactical advantage, and I happen to concur). Doesn't make Glocks bad, just makes 'em not my choice.

And they STILL have to fix that unsupported chamber in the 40/357 models.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 25, 2010)

I've handled and shot the Gen 4 Glocks, and they feel fine.  I really don't have any preference between Gen 2.5, Gen 3, or Gen 4.  Heck, I even like the Gen 1 and Gen 2 models just fine, too!  



Andy Moynihan said:


> And they STILL have to fix that unsupported chamber in the 40/357 models.


 
The 357 Sig models have a very well supported chamber.  I've reloaded 357 Sig brass that was fired from my Glock 31 (Sellier and Bellot headstamp) 8 times, and the brass was looking just fine.  These were full power loads that blasted a 124 grain flat point down range at a velocity of 1350 fps.  I've even blasted down some unjacketed lead (Oregon Trail Lasercast) 122 grain flat points at 1400+ fps.   

Regarding the .40's, I have no problems with the throated barrel, in that I've never had any load jam up my Glock 22 or Glock 23, when using the factory barrel.  To me, that's a nice plus, since I only use the factory barrel for defensive purposes.  

In order to preserve my .40 brass, though, I have Barsto and Jarvis barrels for the 22 and 23, since I do shoot unjacketed lead once in while as well.  

In support of your argument, though, it is curious that the later .40 Glocks have tighter chambers, and less throating...


----------

